# where to buy fsp saga 500 watt



## hell is here (Jun 12, 2012)

my friend is buying GTX 560 and he is going for fsp saga 500 watt psu so please recommend where to buy online as well as in chhattisgarh(raipur) 

he has a thread already but he has no internet connection so he won't be replying 



so please recommend me


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 12, 2012)

Contact Aditya Infotech. They are the distributors of FSP in India. 
Aditya Infotech Ltd. HOME Page 
I doubt whether SAGA-II 500W would be sufficient or not to handle GTX-560 as it has a high power consumption. 
If not then get Corsair CX-500v2. Again ask Aditya IT about it, they are also the distributors for Corsair, Sapphire and Zotac products too.


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 12, 2012)

hell is here said:


> my friend is buying GTX 560 and he is going for fsp saga 500 watt psu so please recommend where to buy online as well as in chhattisgarh(raipur)
> 
> he has a thread already but he has no internet connection so he won't be replying
> 
> ...



I just saw the FSP SAGA 500 Watt at Naaptol.com for Rs. 2253, during my PSU hunt.
But I don't trust them. Instead ask your friend to go in for the Seasonic S12II 520 Watt PSU.


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2012)

@ *OP* - if you have budget around ~2.2k then Corsair VS450 is best for you .


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 13, 2012)

VS-450 for GTX-560! You sure about that?


----------



## hell is here (Jun 13, 2012)

my friend budget is under 2.5k or max of 3k
VS-450 will not handle GTX 560 on my friend advice


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 13, 2012)

You can get Corsair CX-500v2 for 3k or Corsair GS-500 for 3.3k.


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> VS-450 for GTX-560! You sure about that?



depends on which cpu OP's friend has and which GTX 560 Op's friend is opting for.



hell is here said:


> my friend budget is under 2.5k or max of 3k
> VS-450 will not handle GTX 560 on my friend advice



Your friend is using which cpu ? Intel/AMD - model no and speed ??


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 14, 2012)

a full config of the system has greater chance of getting a good PSU


----------



## hell is here (Jun 14, 2012)

fz8975 said:


> a full config of the system has greater chance of getting a good PSU



core2Duo E7500  2.93 Gz
asus p5g41 tmlx 
4gb ram DDR3 1333 Mz


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 14, 2012)

Seems like the system's requirements are about 450 Watts. It would be better for you to opt in for a 500 Watt or greater PSU if the budget supports.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 14, 2012)

To run GTX560, you should buy Corsair CX500V2 @3K
Cause, GTX560 is a bit of power hungry card.


----------



## truegenius (Jun 19, 2012)

gtx 560ti tdp 170W, e7500 tdp 65W

equals 235W
so at least 300w at 12V is recomended.
so sega 2 500 is enough
also this Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts can be enough if not going to overload it with lots of fans and hdds and other peripherals an not going to overclock it too much


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 20, 2012)

^^ No. Everything isn't that simple.


----------



## truegenius (Jun 20, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ No. Everything isn't that simple.



do i specifically needs to introduce chipset, ram, fans, dvd-d, hdds, wastage, motherboard's power requirement with two graph showing wattage incriment with overclocking of cpu and gpu both thus to make it more complex simple instead of including 75-100 watt more on 12v for all these basics and 50-100w on 3.3+5.0v


i tried to simplify the equation



> my cpu when overclocked to 4GHz@1.475V can take around 170-180w and graphics card can take upto ~140W when overclocked to 1000/1406MHz which totals to ~320w and i run it on sega 2 500 and voltage on 3.3v and 12v remains always above 3.3v and 12v during stress testing (prime95+occt simultaneously) and on 5v it remains constant 5v


thus 430 can handle 560+c2d, but if you want max efficiency then its way to 800watts psu


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2012)

For Op's friend and his e7500 along with GTX 560 a CX430v2 is enough.

GTX 560 coupled with core i7 920 ( @ 3.3 Ghz ) consumes 294W ( Crysis ) and there's ~100W power consumption difference between a e8500 and Core i7 965 - so the e7500 with GTX 560 will consume even less power in games compared to e8500, Core i7 965 Ext. and i7 920 ( @ 3.3 Ghz ) and that's why Cx430v2 will be enough for Op's friend - only suggestion for him is not to OC the cpu and gpu.


----------



## hell is here (Jun 30, 2012)

topgear said:


> For Op's friend and his e7500 along with GTX 560 a CX430v2 is enough.
> 
> GTX 560 coupled with core i7 920 ( @ 3.3 Ghz ) consumes 294W ( Crysis ) and there's ~100W power consumption difference between a e8500 and Core i7 965 - so the e7500 with GTX 560 will consume even less power in games compared to e8500, Core i7 965 Ext. and i7 920 ( @ 3.3 Ghz ) and that's why Cx430v2 will be enough for Op's friend - only suggestion for him is not to OC the cpu and gpu.



corsair CX430v2 in 12v rail providing only 28 ampere but GTX 560 will require around 31 ampere of current. Are you sure that this card will not require enough power. my friend has also gone for GTX 560 ti but previously he has iball 600 watt psu but when the black screen problem occur then in forum some one comment to buy corsair GS800.
 At last i want to know that Fsp saga 500 watt will handle this card


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 30, 2012)

FSP Saga 500W cannot Handle GTX 560 Ti . Also CORSAIR GS800 is completely an overkill for GTX 560 Ti . You can buy Seasonic S12 520W @ 3.8K .


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 30, 2012)

hell is here said:


> corsair CX430v2 in 12v rail providing only 28 ampere but GTX 560 will require around 31 ampere of current. Are you sure that this card will not require enough power. my friend has also gone for GTX 560 ti but previously he has iball 600 watt psu but when the black screen problem occur then in forum some one comment to buy corsair GS800.
> At last i want to know that Fsp saga 500 watt will handle this card



Buy Corsair CX500V2.

Avoid Seasonic PSUs as of now. You may face problem(s) during RMAing seasonic PSUs in future.


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2012)

hell is here said:


> corsair CX430v2 in 12v rail providing only 28 ampere but GTX 560 will require around 31 ampere of current. Are you sure that this card will not require enough power. my friend has also gone for GTX 560 ti but previously he has iball 600 watt psu but when the black screen problem occur then in forum some one comment to buy corsair GS800.
> At last i want to know that Fsp saga 500 watt will handle this card



GTX 560 can't alone require 32 Amp on +12V - it's just an general recommendation for GTX 560 - the actual power consumption or load on the PSU depends on the cpu+gfx card mostly - here OP have a e7500 cpu which along with GTX 560 will work well with CX430v2 and I think those examples ( on previous post ) will help to understand why CX430v2 is enough for OP.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have similar config but with e5800 3.2gh and HD 5770 MSI 

Let me know which one to go . My budget is 2.5-3k would like to have decent performer no oc planned.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 9, 2012)

Then , Corsair CX430 v2 gets another vote for your budget. It'll serve you well.

FYI : I used Corsair CX400 ( old version ) with GTX 560 ti and it ran without problem without overclocking. So , yours would be fine.


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2012)

the power consumption of HD5770 is lot lesser than GTX 560 ti - so even a FSP Saga 350W should handle macho84's rig just fine.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 10, 2012)

No This is a another rig. My signature rig rocks and not going to touch for next 1 year. 

My worry is if by any change the gpu upgraded then i will be in trouble so better 500w as high end cards only requires more wattage in single mode.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 10, 2012)

I dont get you!


----------



## macho84 (Jul 10, 2012)

Let me know if fsp saga 2 500w Is a good psu
e5800
4gb ddr3
500gb hdd
5770 1gb msi
few fans

I see a site selling it for 2.6k including shipping. Not sure if it can handle well enough for 5770 and max upgrade capability of gpu for this psu. say 7850 i believe.

Psu-fsp saga 2

Gadgets.in site refusing my visa card bank . Actually bank rejecting. I am worried. Hope my account is safe.


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2012)

why you need to connect a HD7850 with a rig which has e5800 like cpu - the cpu will bottleneck the performance of the gpu - so better stick with HD5770 and at 2.1k and 2.5k you can get Corsair VS450 and CX430v2 respectively - so why bother with FSP which has only 2 yrs. of warranty ?



macho84 said:


> No This is a another rig. My signature rig rocks and not going to touch for next 1 year.
> 
> My worry is if by any change the gpu upgraded then i will be in trouble so better 500w as high end cards only requires more wattage in single mode.



GTX 560 Ti mentioned on my post just to show a comparison - there's absolutely no connection with the GTX 560 Ti you have  and that post was for your old rig with C2D e5800 and HD5770.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 11, 2012)

You know, there's antec basiq series you can take a look at. I am not sure if there's a 400w version, but the 300w basiq series that Antec India talked about has Over Current Protection, Over Voltage protection, Short Circuit protection, Over Power Protection and Over Temperature protection.


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2012)

^^ availability is an issue and the price is also on the higher side - the BP350 and BP450 models are selling at Rs. 2240 and 3005 on FK repectively but if let's say FK is charging Rs. 200-300 more on these PSus the prices ain't so attractive as similar alternatives are available at lower prices from corsair.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 11, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> You know, there's antec basiq series you can take a look at. I am not sure if there's a 400w version, but the 300w basiq series that Antec India talked about has Over Current Protection, Over Voltage protection, Short Circuit protection, Over Power Protection and Over Temperature protection.



Availability is a big issue man!
P.S. Have you reviewed any of them?


----------



## macho84 (Jul 12, 2012)

Just ordered FSP saga 2 500w from gadget @2.65k including shipping. Cant see at lower price.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 12, 2012)

^^ You mean Gadgetz?


----------



## funskar (Jul 12, 2012)

Price is quite high..
Bttr to opt for corsair cx430 for 2.2k


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2012)

macho84 said:


> Just ordered FSP saga 2 500w from gadget @2.65k including shipping. Cant see at lower price.



why not a corsair VS450 or CX430v2 ? ?


----------



## hell is here (Jul 13, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> Then , Corsair CX430 v2 gets another vote for your budget. It'll serve you well.
> 
> FYI : I used Corsair CX400 ( old version ) with GTX 560 ti and it ran without problem without overclocking. So , yours would be fine.



if corsair cx 430 v2 has enough power to support gtx 560 then i will get it but it provides on 12v rail 28 ampere and gfx required about 31 ampere. i was thinking about corsair vx 450 it provides 33 ampere.


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2012)

VX450 is a EOLed model - so if you need something more beefy look for GS500.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 15, 2012)

VS450 is the newer version of VX450.
VS450 is available in the market @2K


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2012)

^^ you can't compare a VS450 with VX450 - VX450 was a legendary PSU - only a TX450 ( if corsair going to make it ) can be called as the newer version of VX450


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 16, 2012)

^^ Oh ok. I knew that VS450, made only for Asia-pacific region, comes from VX450. Well, I was wrong in one part of the fact. Sorry.


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2012)

nothing to be sorry about  we always learn something new from each other.


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Jul 17, 2012)

@macho84 - FSP SAGA II 500W is available at 2.46k from Techshop.in .. seems like you already bought it from gadgetz ??


----------



## hell is here (Jul 19, 2012)

Sukhvinder789 said:


> @macho84 - FSP SAGA II 500W is available at 2.46k from Techshop.in .. seems like you already bought it from gadgetz ??



i had not buy till now but i will thinking about corssair Gs 500 or Gs 600 if it comes in my budget i.e under 3500k


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 19, 2012)

You can get Corsair CX-500v2 for 3.3k.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 20, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> You can get Corsair CX-500v2 for 3.3k.



A good choice under 3.5K.


----------



## hell is here (Jul 20, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> A good choice under 3.5K.



soon i will get it


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes, go ahead and buy CX500V2. You won't regret your decision a bit.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 21, 2012)

VX450W was as good as any 550W PSU. Its output was found to be 570W+ in many reviews. I used to have it and it was great.


----------



## hell is here (Jul 21, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> VX450W was as good as any 550W PSU. Its output was found to be 570W+ in many reviews. I used to have it and it was great.



VX450W is a good one i had also seen so i should go for this one


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2012)

VX450W is officially discontinued by Corsair - so you can't get any VX450W now unless it's from some old stock and while getting a PSU always put more focus on the PSU's official specs instead of what the PSU can provide in reviews ie just don't rely much on the a 450W can always deliver 550W.


----------



## hell is here (Jul 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> VX450W is officially discontinued by Corsair - so you can't get any VX450W now unless it's from some old stock and while getting a PSU always put more focus on the PSU's official specs instead of what the PSU can provide in reviews ie just don't rely much on the a 450W can always deliver 550W.



so i should go for corsair cx 500 or i should increase my budget and go for gs 600 and make future proof


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Jul 22, 2012)

2nd option is better i think ^^' PSU and Cabby are one time investment .. unless one is ritchie rich xD


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 23, 2012)

hell is here said:


> so i should go for corsair cx 500 or i should increase my budget and go for gs 600 and make future proof



Buy GS600 if your budget permits.


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2012)

@ *OP* - for your cpu and gpu GS600 is more suitable.


----------



## hell is here (Jul 23, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ *OP* - for your cpu and gpu GS600 is more suitable.



what is the market price of Gs 600 because one guy purchased Gs 500 in 3900 rupees


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 23, 2012)

Market price of GS600 is ~4.2K
GS500 @3.9K? That guy is ripped off. He must have purchased it from flipkart.


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2012)

^^ price has hiked for most of the pc components and GS500 is no exception - GS500 is 4k on prime - so 3.9k is cheap considering this 

Corsair Gaming Series GS500 power supply



hell is here said:


> what is the market price of Gs 600 because one guy purchased Gs 500 in 3900 rupees



expect to pay 4.8k-5k.


----------



## hell is here (Jul 24, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ price has hiked for most of the pc components and GS500 is no exception - GS500 is 4k on prime - so 3.9k is cheap considering this
> 
> Corsair Gaming Series GS500 power supply
> 
> ...



price is definately high but aaditya infotech in raipur has also selling GS 500 for about 3.8 to 3.9k ,  i will grab one soon


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ grab the great deal while you still can


----------

